# Charlie Sheen: Neue Serie ist ein Risiko!



## Stefan102 (18 Jan. 2012)

​
Gerade erst liefen die ersten Folgen der neuen Two and a Half Men-Staffel ohne Hauptdarsteller Charlie Sheen (46) endlich auch bei uns an und sorgten für gespaltene Meinungen beim Fernsehpublikum. Doch auch Charlie selbst geht bald mit seiner neuen Serie an den Start, die für den Sender FX ein Risiko zu sein scheint. 

Im Rahmen der „TCA Winter Press Tour“ gab der amerikanische Sender Neuigkeiten zu seinen kommenden Serien bekannt, wobei das Interesse der anwesenden Fans eindeutig auf Charlies neuer Serie „Anger Management“ lag. Diese sei, wie Präsident John Landgraf erklärte, ein großes Risiko für FX. Obwohl eigentlich nur Sendungen in das Programm aufgenommen werden, von denen mindestens eine Pilot-Folge existiert, reichte dem Sender bei Charlies Serie ein grober Leitfaden der ersten 15 Episoden. „Wir sind ein Sender, der gerne ein Risiko eingeht“, erklärte der FX-Präsident, der, wie er selbst erklärte, von dem Projekt sehr begeistert sei. Vor allem Charlies Rolle habe ihn von der Serie überzeugt: *„Charlie spielt eine Figur, die sich ihrer bewegten Vergangenheit bewusst ist, aber trotz einiger Rückschläge darum kämpft, das Leben positiver anzugehen.“* Eine Rolle, die Charlie wie auf den Leib geschneidert zu sein scheint.

Die Serie „Anger Management“, die auf dem Film „Die Wutprobe“ mit Adam Sandler (45) und Jack Nicholson (74) basiert, wird ab 2012 in den USA zu sehen sein. Wann die heiß erwartete Serie auch zu uns nach Deutschland kommen wird, ist allerdings noch nicht bekannt.
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## tommie3 (18 Jan. 2012)

Scheint ihm ja wie auf den Leib geschneidert


----------

